# Kemo and Kuota bikes



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

I am looking for details about KEMO which WclaimedW to be ex-KUOTA by many site. However till not really confirmed. As well as their models such as Kemo KE-R5 which usually called "ex Kuota Kebel" and Kemo 's flag ship model R8 5KS which also known as "ex Kuota KOM"

I found that Kuota was officially quit from their Italian website confirmed that Sport System, a company that own Kuota anounced that they will keep running Kuota until the existing stock were out. And launched that they ran new brand, Kemo. I wonder if Kemo is just a re-randing Kuota, or it is a new page of evelopment and totally new brand. 

Mario Comalli, who did designed Kuota still work as R&D director for Kemo, is that cause Kemo to be similar or Kemo is really the "SAME" outfit??


----------

